

KDevelop With Clang Greatly Improves Its C++ Handling - kirab
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTU5MTg

======
kirab
And here the direct blog post: [http://milianw.de/blog/katekdevelop-
sprint-2014-let-there-be...](http://milianw.de/blog/katekdevelop-
sprint-2014-let-there-be-clang)

With this development KDevelop may rise to be the best free C++ IDE there is.

